# Fry Update



## Davo

:laugh::laugh::nod::nod::nod:

Here is an update on my Fry Tank. I have also made some intersting discoveries...









The fry are now totally free swiming and are on Newly hatched Brine shrimp. They are fed twice a day. I think I have at least a thousand fry at the moment (Gestimate It could be much more).

I have been dong water changes twice a day to keep he water conditions ok. This is really hard as when i take the water out the little guys tend to get sucked as well. I use an air line to syphon out the water and takes for ever.









As I had to go out of town for two days I was looking for means to sustain the fry without fresh brine shrimp.... In my search I Spoke to a breeder and he gave me a fantastic tip. Take some floor and mix with a little water and make a small ball of dough. Then place this ball in a corner of the tank. after the first day the ball will start to produce a bacteria (it is called a specific name -that I can't remember) that the fry can eat. I did this and worked beautifully!! Ofcouse one has to be very careful not to make the ball too big as it can mess with the water conditions. On my return I just cleaned out the remains and performed the usual water changes.







The fry were doing amazingly well !!!

Also I learned that adding a couple of small snails after the fry are free swiming helps to get rid of the dead brine shrimp.:nod:

I previosly asked if there was any truth about feeding egg yolk to the fry. Well this works as well. First boil an egg well. Take a tiny pinch of the york and desolve into a glass of water. then spread the mixed water in your tank. This will only work in the first couple of days once the fry are free swimming. Please note I do not advocate this if you can use brine shrimp. Use this only if you are out of brine shrimp or not prpared with it. Also you have to watch your water conditions after following this method as the potential for spoilling the water is high.

I know I should be posting Pics of the fry. I promise that there will be pics added within the nex two days.









Any advise and comments are very welcome. After all we just need to find the best way possible.


----------



## mantis

Great work Davo









Your fry tank is a 30g right? For cleaning you may want to consider making a mini syphon, to speeding up a little.

what kind of setup do you have? (fry tank) How often are you doing water changes, and how much?

Interesting meathods, sounds like they do the trick!

Good luck, Keep us posted


----------



## Davo

mantis said:


> Great work Davo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fry tank is a 30g right? For cleaning you may want to consider making a mini syphon, to speeding up a little.
> 
> what kind of setup do you have? (fry tank) How often are you doing water changes, and how much?
> 
> Interesting meathods, sounds like they do the trick!
> 
> Good luck, Keep us posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]881909[/snapback]​


Thanks mate. I think it is a 30 g got to do the cal. Any ways I'll post the pics now. (Please excuse the quality of the pics as they are from my small digi cam without a zoom)

I change water twice a day for good measure (about 15%) . The prob is to vacume the dead fry and the left over shrimp. this takes a long time and inevitably a few fry aslo get sucked in!!!
















just set up a drip system (Manual) to ensure that they get fresh water drop by drop througout the day. pic attached next post.

Any ideas on the mini syphon? If this will ensure that the fry don't get draged out.

Thanks again


----------



## Davo

Pics of the set up :nod:


----------



## Davo

some of fry before the brine shrimp feed


----------



## Davo

bad shot of some fry whilst feeding on shrimp. note the colour in their belly (Its Shrimp)


----------



## Davo

shot of the set up with the drip system that I set up!!! I know Iknow it is not a profesionally done complicated thingy.. but it will help the little fellows.

Water flows out of the tank drop at a time into the bucket. water from the small tank flows into the main tank drop by drop


----------



## Davo

better shot showing a couple of fry


----------



## WorldBelow07

sweet!


----------



## mantis

they look like thier doing great! Nice pics!

yea, you still have to be carefull with a mini syphon. But it helps making cleaning a little faster than airline.

keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Davo

Update.

The fry are doiung fine.









There are casualties. Every time I vac the bottom there are a few of them that have concked out









They are fed thrice a day on brine shrimp. The guys suck it up really fast. some of them are there only to eat. they stuff them selves. Others are a little slow and tend to miss out a bit.

The important thing is to get the correct amount of Brine Shrimp to avoid them rotting the water if left over.

Will add some pics in a couple of days to show the progress.









Any sugesstions are very welcome


----------



## Davo

mantis said:


> they look like thier doing great! Nice pics!
> 
> yea, you still have to be carefull with a mini syphon. But it helps making cleaning a little faster than airline.
> 
> keep us posted on your progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]883278[/snapback]​


thanks again









How long do you think I need to keep them on Brine Shrim. What should be my next step? What do I feed them?

All the tips you can give me at this point is very welcome


----------



## Davo

some more pics from the fry tank (1/9)


----------



## Davo

iF SOME one can add some light to the pics that would be greatly appreciated. I don not have photo shop at home

thanks


----------



## Davo

Another


----------



## Davo

The fry are eating the brine shrimp very aggressively. I need to find the second stage of food for these guys.

Whilst the fry are growing slowly the parent tank is again a hub of breeding activivty. They are deffenetely getting ready to do the do.

Wonder what i can do now? Do I go through this again or call it quits for now and concentrate on what I have.

it might be a waste though as this will not happen every day of the year.


----------



## mantis

Once they are no longer transparent, I would suggest blood worms, or you could try to raise the brine shrimp to a larger size.

And as far as you P's spwning agian, If your not ready just suck the eggs up.

If you don't have a light for the fry pics avalible use a flashlight









Keep taking pics!


----------



## Davo

mantis said:


> Once they are no longer transparent, I would suggest blood worms, or you could try to raise the brine shrimp to a larger size.
> 
> And as far as you P's spwning agian, If your not ready just suck the eggs up.
> 
> If you don't have a light for the fry pics avalible use a flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep taking pics!
> [snapback]884886[/snapback]​


Thanks for the info mate. And for the PM.

How long do you think it takes for the guys to become non transparent?

I think I will go ahead witht he next batch as well. What the hell. I have had the P's for a long time and now they are breeding... I will give this a shot.

Oh I forgot to mention... the eggs are out. there are four nests once again. Much larger than the previous time. I will suck them out into another tank in a day or two.








I'll keep the pics comming and the updates too.


----------



## mantis

no prob man

10-14 days, and they should looking like P's


----------



## Davo

mantis said:


> no prob man
> 
> 10-14 days, and they should looking like P's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]886249[/snapback]​


Thanks Mate.

One more question. Do you think it will be a good idea to shift the fry into a 120 gallon that I have?

If so How best should I do this. I want to give them as much space as possible to avoid / reduce canibalism.

I will be taking the new eggs out of the parent tank today and setting it in a new tank.


----------



## Red Belly Fan

I have a 100gl. tank with five large piranha. Two females and three males. They have laid eggs twice now and both times they have come out a "mustard yellow" type color, and a couple days later they begin to turn to a "whitesh" color, and finally in the end neither of the times have they actually hatched!!! The first time I waited about two weeks and it has been about ten days since the last lay. I left the eggs in the main tank, should I move them or is that ok? Is the color of the eggs normal and what kind of tips can you give me to have them hatch next time? Any info. would be greatly appreciated---Thank You

Temp. on tank-----83F
Ph is at 6.0
No ammonia
No Nitrite
About 40ppm of Nitrate (I haven't been able to lower it..)


----------



## mantis

Welcome aboard RBF, start your own thread, and we will help with all your ?'s









Davo, I would say as soon as they are big enough sure, use the 120g to hold them, Just net them up. Are you gonna be able to find a lfs in sri lanka to buy these little guys off you?

any more pics?









This size, or alittle bigger they sould be ok in the 120 hey?


----------



## Davo

Ok here is the lates news.

The guys have developed the most raging appetite. I have been driving myself nuts hatching brine shrimp. They eat what ever amount i throw in there. They eat till their tummy is red and bigger than them!!!

Mantis - Thanks buddy. No my guys are not that size yet. I will be posting fresh pics Tommorow from office. These pics should be much better than what was earlier posted.

One of the LFS near home has already asked for the entire lot. However I want to keep them for as long as can in the 120g. Then I will give them.

I will keep a few for my self though. being the first batch that were bred.

RBF - Hope you posetd your own thread. we will give what ever help you need. Mantis is the MAN to help you though.


----------



## Davo

HI

Here are a few of the pictures that I promised. The fry are growing well. You could see that they are getting stronger and are looking more like FISH.


----------



## Davo

here it is


----------



## Davo

And another


----------



## Davo

another








missed the pic


----------



## Davo

I'm very proud of the fact that they are doing ok. Its a lot of time and energy more than anything else. thanks Mantis


----------



## Davo

A bit of a dissaster last evening!!!

Had a few more deaths in the tank than usual. The water conditio was not the best.

Didi a 50% change.

The problem I saw was that some of the fry had developed some fungus on them. I added a little bit of mathnine Blue (Anti Itch) along with the ater chenge. Hope this helps.

Any tips on this?


----------



## mantis

Nice pics! This is a great thread! Thanks for the props man









Yeah, overstocking your 120 will be sweet!

Keep us posted. Hopefuly you'll not lose too many more. I have had batches with only 4-5 surivours, some times theres olny so much yo can do.


----------



## Davo

mantis said:


> Nice pics! This is a great thread! Thanks for the props man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, overstocking your 120 will be sweet!
> 
> Keep us posted. Hopefuly you'll not lose too many more. I have had batches with only 4-5 surivours, some times theres olny so much yo can do.
> [snapback]897468[/snapback]​


No worries mate. Thanks

Water conditions have stabilised and the fry are doing pretty well now. I lost quite a bit though









I still have many left.


----------



## Davo

The fry have reduced by numbers over the past couple of days. But the remaining guys seem to be doing well. Shall post pics of the guys after the weekend.

Found a new type of food to give the babies.

"MOINA" This is similar to daphnia and is sometimes reffered to as Russian Daphnia. This is much better and easier than Brine Shrimp as they live in fresh water.

I will post a thread on this separately.


----------



## Davo

mantis said:


> Welcome aboard RBF, start your own thread, and we will help with all your ?'s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davo, I would say as soon as they are big enough sure, use the 120g to hold them, Just net them up. Are you gonna be able to find a lfs in sri lanka to buy these little guys off you?
> 
> any more pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This size, or alittle bigger they sould be ok in the 120 hey?
> [snapback]889272[/snapback]​


The fry have reached this stage now and are doing fine. I want to start them on groound beef. what do you think about this. I think thre should be a bit more than a 100 left.

I also want to size them and seperate them to ensure that the smaller guys get a better chance. I'm a little worried about shifting the guys. what say you


----------



## Novato

Good job!


----------



## Red Belly Fan

How would i start my own thread?


----------



## cooldudectd

Photoshopped for brightness as requested. Awesome looking fry, man. Best of luck with those little guys.


----------



## Davo

Red Belly Fan said:


> How would i start my own thread?
> [snapback]913776[/snapback]​


Just go into a new thread. "New topic"


----------



## Davo

cooldudectd said:


> Photoshopped for brightness as requested. Awesome looking fry, man. Best of luck with those little guys.
> [snapback]914256[/snapback]​


Thanks alot mate. Appreciate it.


----------



## Davo

I started the fry on ground lean meat yesterday. Just a month and I was surprised to see their interest inthe flesh!!!!

What can I say I am Unleashing the FURY!!!!! It has begun.


----------



## cooldudectd

Davo said:


> cooldudectd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshopped for brightness as requested. Awesome looking fry, man. Best of luck with those little guys.
> [snapback]914256[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot mate. Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]916024[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Anytime, friend.


----------



## Red Belly Fan

Davo, I was wondering what you plan on doing with the new batch? I would like 5 about 2" just let me know your price







. That is if you plan on going that route. Hopefully you are cause I have a 40 gal all set up, and just itching to ad to my collection :laugh: .


----------



## moeplz

So when are you sending me the juvey's?


----------



## mantis

nice work Davo


----------



## Scrap5000

This is so friggin awesome, it's like I can't find the words...I can sense the excitement, it draws me in, i pull for the little guys, feel crushed when i hear that some died, then elated again to hear they are well, it's just too damn cool...

Congrats


----------



## moeplz

Scrap5000 said:


> This is so friggin awesome, it's like I can't find the words...I can sense the excitement, it draws me in, i pull for the little guys, feel crushed when i hear that some died, then elated again to hear they are well, it's just too damn cool...
> 
> Congrats
> [snapback]937023[/snapback]​


Yeah me tooo, it's like watching a little TV show series haha.


----------



## Davo

Red Belly Fan said:


> Davo, I was wondering what you plan on doing with the new batch? I would like 5 about 2" just let me know your price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That is if you plan on going that route. Hopefully you are cause I have a 40 gal all set up, and just itching to ad to my collection :laugh: .
> [snapback]936639[/snapback]​


I actually would have given some to you for free, but as I live all the way in Sri Lanka this will not work. Sorry mate.


----------



## Davo

Scrap5000 said:


> This is so friggin awesome, it's like I can't find the words...I can sense the excitement, it draws me in, i pull for the little guys, feel crushed when i hear that some died, then elated again to hear they are well, it's just too damn cool...
> 
> Congrats
> [snapback]937023[/snapback]​


Thanks for the nice commentrs buddy. Yes it does become a very emmotionaaly charged thing. One day they are doing great and the next day you lose some. Finally I have ended up with about close to 100. Not bad i think


----------



## Davo

mantis said:


> nice work Davo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]936727[/snapback]​


Mantis My man. A whole load of Thanks goes out to you


----------



## Red Belly Fan

Davo said:


> Red Belly Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Davo, I was wondering what you plan on doing with the new batch? I would like 5 about 2" just let me know your price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That is if you plan on going that route. Hopefully you are cause I have a 40 gal all set up, and just itching to ad to my collection :laugh: .
> [snapback]936639[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I actually would have given some to you for free, but as I live all the way in Sri Lanka this will not work. Sorry mate.
> [snapback]943834[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Bummer thanks anyways







My search continues


----------

